# 2020 Les Paul Standard



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

This really smells here. Should be about 2800.00.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

Posted the same ad here...yea something is up with this


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

Davidian said:


> Posted the same ad here...yea something is up with this


These are 3300.00 plus tax for a new one. Beware!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

And Les Paul Standards don't come with this


----------



## pspguitar (Jan 21, 2021)

The custom toggle cover is an aftermarket part I sell on eBay...that's my photo actually... the seller is using my picture from eBay. I have a working relationship with the factory and design team that makes all the original Gibson ones. Notice it says Custom not Gibson. So ask a lot of questions before you jump on this guitar. I have no connection with this seller, but did notice one of my plates...and my photo ...


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

I messaged. Somewhlocal, worth checking it out. Seller has been on kijji for 7 years


----------



## Jam-Lin (Mar 9, 2019)

The photos look similar in style to these. Not the same guitar, but even the blue tape on the case is present. Maybe just using photos from original listing, maybe not...









2020 Gibson Les Paul Standard 50's Flame Top Lefty ~ Bourbon Burst - G-Brat’s Guitars


2020 Gibson Les Paul Standard 50's Flame Top Lefty ~ Bourbon Burst




gbratsguitars.com


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

pspguitar said:


> The custom toggle cover is an aftermarket part I sell on eBay...that's my photo actually... the seller is using my picture from eBay. I have a working relationship with the factory and design team that makes all the original Gibson ones. Notice it says Custom not Gibson. So ask a lot of questions before you jump on this guitar. I have no connection with this seller, but did notice one of my plates...and my photo ...


I have ordered one from you yesterday for my Black Bastard LP copy.


----------



## pspguitar (Jan 21, 2021)

Arek said:


> I have ordered one from you yesterday for my Black Bastard LP copy.


Cool...they have been very popular. I don't have many left. They were designed for a few builders I work with, but it is more cost effective to make more than just a few. Thanks!


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

He's back with an EJ strat this time. No photos of the actual guitar though but he assures it looks identical...he took the time to source multiple images off the internet, why not just take a few pics and post yourself. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

chickenpicken84 said:


> He's back with an EJ strat this time. No photos of the actual guitar though but he assures it looks identical...he took the time to source multiple images off the internet, why not just take a few pics and post yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup...................................Just saw this. What a clown. Wonder how he made out with the LP.


----------

